# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > مطبخ النواعم >  ألاوزي

## زهره التوليب

أوزي




نحمر البصل في الزيت ،، ثم نضيف عليه الدجاج المفروم (( أو اللحم المفروم حسب الرغبة )) .. ونتركه حتى ينشف ماءه 



نضيف البازيلا الخضراء ..
ثم نضيف البهارات + الملح + القرفه المطحونة 



نضيف الأرز الامريكي بعد أن نغسله جيداً .. 
(( وأنصح يكون رز أمريكي لأنه حبته طويله وأحلى يكون في الطبخ ))



نضيف الماء بحيث يكون مستواه أعلى بقليل من الأرز ..
نتركه يطبخ إلى أن ينشف الماء وينضخ الأرز وثم ندخله الفرن قليلاً ..



ويكون بهذا الشكل بعد خروجه من الفرن استوا ونضج ..



نقوم بإحضار عجينه البيف باستري ..
ونمددها قليلاً ،، ثم نضغها في وعاء صغير  يكون غزير ونضع من الحشوة ونغلقها جيداً من الأطراف ..



نصفها في صينية مدهونة بالزيت .. 
وندهن الوجه بصفار البيض ،، وندخلها الفرن حتى تحمر من تحت وفوق ..



وتكون قد احمرت ،، ونصفها في صينية التقديم .. ونقدمها وهي حاره تكون ألذ

----------


## زهره التوليب

ملاحظه:
في ناس بتعمل الاوزي بطرقه اخرى وهي عباره عن رز مفلفل عادي معه بهارت الخاصه بالاوزي
وبيشوا الدجاج بطريقه معينه بعد تتبيله وبيقدموه متل مابتقدم المنسف مع سلطه الملفوف الابيض و واللبن
زااااااااااكي

وفي ناس بتعتبر الاوزي هو الخارف المحشي...وهو الاوزي الاصلي (بيني وبينكو)
صحتين

----------


## غسان

__ 
_بقلك ميت من الجوع .. بتحكيلي اوزي .._

----------


## زهره التوليب

يتبع...

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان 					 
> _ 
> بقلك ميت من الجوع .. بتحكيلي اوزي .._


 :Db465236ff:  غسان اطلع من هون...في صور مش رح تقدر عليها

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_ غسان اطلع من هون...في صور مش رح تقدر عليها_


_  منك لله .._

----------


## زهره التوليب

طريقه صدر الاوزي
الطريقة طويلة شوي وفي صور كتير يا ريت تنتظروا لتحميل كافة الصور
الدجاج 

نسلق الدجاج وعند غليانه نعمل على ازالة كافة الرغوة التي تظهر. 

 
كما موضح بالصورة انا عملت خلطة واضفتها للدجاج وهي:
الصورة الاولى
اضفت بصل==انا استخدمت 3 بصلات كبار لانه عندي كمية دجاج
ثم اضفت فلفل حلو==حسب الرغبة ما في كمية محددة بس بيعطي طعم ورائحة رائعه جدا 
الصورة الثانية
اضفت الفلفل الحار قرنين لانه انا ما بحب الحار وكل وحدة فيها تضيف على زوقها
واضفت كمان ثوم==استخدمت راس ثوم كبير 
الصورة الثالثة
اضفت البندورة==حسب الرغبة (يفضل اكترمن 3 حبات ) وانا اضفت 5 حبات واخترتهم يكونوا مستويات منيح 
الصورة الرابعه
خلط جميع المواد السابق ذكرها في الخلاط الكهربائي  

 
كما هو موضح في الصور 
الصورة الاولى
اضفت الخلطة على الدجاج واكتشفت انه الطنجرة كتير صغيرة وما رح ياخد الدجاج راحته بالاستواء 
الصورة التانية
غيرت الطنجرة واضفت شوية ماء ليغمر الدجاج واضفت كمان
ملعقتين كبار زيت زيتون
ملح
فلفل اسود مطحون
هيل مطحون
زنجبيل
وفي عندي بهارات كتير زاكية بجيبها من الامارات اضفت منها على الدجاج 
ملاحظة:كمية البهارات بتكون حسب الرغبة وكل وحدة بتعرف شو بتستعمل دائما
وفيكم اكيد تضيفوا اي شي بتحبوه من البهارات سواء اللومي او القرنفل او ...........الخ 
الصورةالتالتة
بعد ما استوى الدجاج نقلته لصدر لوحده بعد ما شلته من المرقة 
الصورة الرابعه
مرقة الدجاج بعد ما صفيتها من الخلطة الي اضفتها للدجاج ورح استعملها في طبخ الارز 

 
وهادي الصور بتوضح طريقة عمل الخلطة الي رح استعملها لشوي الدجاج
ورح اشرح عنها حالا 
1) استعملت الخلاط الكهربائي في فرم راسين ثوم كبار
2)اخدت جزء من الثوم المفروم لاستعلمه في الخلطة وباقي الثوم رح استعمله في طبخ الارز
3)اضفت كمية من معجون البندورة تقريبا 5 ملاعق كبار
4)اضفت ملعقتين صغار تندوري<<الي بحبوا الحار فيهم يضيفوا اكتر
5)اضفت لبن رائب فوق الخلطة
6) اتضح انه كمية اللبن كبيرة فرجعت اضفت معجون طماطم
7)اضفت زيت زيتون تقريبا ملعقتين كبار
8)عصرت ليمونة كبيرة فوق الخلطة
9) حركت الخلطة بالملعقة لحد ما تجانست مكوناتها 
ملاحظة:الكميات مو محددة كل وحدة بتعمل الكمية حسب رغبة عائلتها
اذا بحبوا التوم بتضيف توم كتير او بتقلل حسب الرغبة
مع ملاحظة انه التوم بيعطي طعم حار للخليط
معجون الطماطم بيعطي لون للدجاج بعد الشوي كتير حلو
اللبن بيعمل على ترطيب الدجاج اثناء الشوي
والنتيجة بكون الدجاج مقرمش من الخارج مع لون حلو ومن الداخل طري وزاكي 
 
1)نغمس قطع الدجاج في الخليط ونتاكد من ان الخلطة توزعت على جميع اجزاء قطعة الدجاج
2)نضعها في صينية مخصصة للشوي
3)الشكل النهائي للدجاج بعد اضافة الخلطة
4)لقطة عن قرب للدجاج 
 
1)صورة للدجاج بعد اخراجه من الفرن
2)صورة اقرب لقطعة من الدجاج 
لون الدجاج بكون احمر بس بالصورة مو واضح كتير

----------


## زهره التوليب

الارز 
 
1)لهادي الطبخة بنستعمل الارز البسمتي الي حبته طويلة
انا استعملت 2 كيلو ارز
غسلتهم ونقعتهم لمدة 45 دقيقة بماء فاتر
2)صفيت الارز من الماء واضفت عليه
ملح
فلفل اسود
هيل مطحون ومنخل
بهارات مشكلة
واكيد الكمياتحيب الرغبة وحسب ذوق العائلة
3)اضفت باقي التوم الي كنت فرمته وبيعطي طعم ورائحة للارز كتير زاكية
4)منظر الارز بعد خلطه مع البهارات 
 
1)نضيف الى طنجرة زيت او سمن لطبخ الارز
وانا بشرت ليمونتين واضفتهم للزيت لانه بشر الليمون او البرتقال بيعطي طعم ولون ورائحه كتير زاكيين
اهم شي ناخد بالنا انهم ما بياخدوا وقت بالقلي لانهم بيحترقوا بسرعة
2) اضفت الارز فوق بشر الليمون والزيت
3)اضفت مرقة الدجاج المصفاه جيدا فوق الارز لتغمره تماما 
 
بنترك الارز على نار عاليه لينشف ماءه وبعدها بننقله على نار هادية وبنتركه مغطى ليستوي كما في الصورة 
 
بعد ما استوى الارز نقلته على طنجرة اوسع ورحكت حبات الارز بلطف باستعمال الشوكه
وهادي خطوة بتعمل على تفتيح حبات الارز وبتتركه منثور كل حبة بحبتها

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان 					 
> _اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
>  غسان اطلع من هون...في صور مش رح تقدر عليها
> 
> 
>   منك لله .._


الله يسامحك :Eh S(2):

----------


## زهره التوليب

الزينة المستخدمة لتزيين صدر الاوزي 

 
الجزر 
1)نغسله ونقطعه الى قطع صغيرة نوعا ما كما في الصوره
 نقلي قطع الجزر في زيت غزير بحيث تكون مغمورة تماما ولا ننسى اضلفة الملح للتخلص من طعم الجزر الحلو
2) النتيجة بعد القلي 
 
البطاطا 
1)نغسل البطاط ونقطعها الى مكعبات
2)نقليها بزيت غزير بحيث تكون مغمورة
3)النتيجة بعد قلي الجزء الاول من البطاطا
4)النتيجة بعد قلي الجزء الثاني ومتل ما ملاحظين هون تركتها لتقرمش اكتر من الجزء الاول 
 
البازيلاء 
1)بنحاول دائما نختار البازيلاء الخضرا او المجمدة بتطلع ازكى
انا ما لقيت فاستعملت المعلبة
2) غسلتها بماء لتتخلص من الاملاح وتركتها تتصفى
3)قليتها بسرعة لانها مستوية فما بتاخد وقت بعدين بتدوب 

 
الزبيب 
1)وهاد اضافته اختيارية الي ما بحبه في ييستغنى عنه
2)متل ما بتعرفوا الزبيب حلو جدا ولنتخلص من حلاوته انا بسلقه بالماء لمدة ربع او ساعة او اكتر ليصير طعمه مقبول وبعدين بصفيه من الماء
3)بقليه بالزيت لتصير حباته منفوخة وتطفو على سطح الزيت
4)بشيله فورا من الزيت وهاد منظره بعد القلي 
 
المكسرات 
وهادي ازكى شي بهاد الطبق
فيكِ تختاري شو ما بتحبي
لوز..صنوبر...كاجو...فستق....ال  خ
انا اخترت
1)و 2) لوز قبل وبعد القلي
3) و 4) فستق قبل وبعد القلي

----------


## زهره التوليب

واخيرا تقديم صدر الاوزي 
 
نفرد الارز في الصدر ما هو موضح في الصورة 

 
نبدا باضافة الزينة للصدر كالتالي
طبقة بطاطا
طبقة جزر
طبقة بازيلاء
طبقة زبيب
مع ملاحظة توزيع كل طبقة على كل الصدر نوعا ما 
ثم نضيف الدجاج المشوي فوق الطبقات
وبعدها نضيف المكسرت فوق الدجاج 
وهادي صور للنتيجة النهائية من جميع الجهات 
 
 
 
 

وصحتين وهنا
تقدم مع سلطة 
سلطة فتوش
لبن رائب

----------


## زهره التوليب

الوصفات منقوله طبعا

----------


## محمد العزام

يعطيكي العافية زهرة ما قصرتي 
جوعتينا واللي كان كان  :Bl (13):

----------


## saousana

اهم اشي المكسرات لو سمحتو  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
امي ملكة الاوزي 
مشكورة زهرة

----------


## دموع الورد

الاوزي يا عيني على الاوزي :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

من ضمن الطعام المفضلة لدي

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا لكل الي مروا
بالنسبه الك ياسوسن..معناتو اعزمونا عليها بدل عزيمه مها الاولى :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

يم يمي .... حلو كتير يا توليبة ... شكرا ..  :Smile: 

احنا بنعملها بطريئة تانية ... تقريبا بتدمج الطريقتين مع بعض ..  :Smile:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

لا والله صار بدناا عزيمه يا زهره :SnipeR (83):

----------


## عُبادة

احنا ما بنعملها بدجاج

بتكون كتف او فخذ خاروف متبل مليح ومشوي بالفرن

طعم لا يقاوم :SnipeR (62):

----------


## أم صالح 99

مشكوووووووورة اختي على هالوصفة

----------

